# Vienna Style Recipe Please



## SJW (15/4/05)

After I do the Pilsner Urquell clone I want to do a all grainer using Vienna. So could one of u blokes post a good Vienna style Larger recipe please.

STEPHEN


----------



## Doc (15/4/05)

Pint of Lager is the person to ask on Vienna's.
I was asking the same questions last night.
I'll let POL answer though.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Green Iguana (15/4/05)

I have made this a few times, it's more towards a marzen beer. One of my favourirtes.

(19 liters, all grain)
OG = 1.060 FG = 1.014
SRM = approx. 13 IBU = 25
ABV = approx. 5.8%

Ingredients
4.8 kg pilsner (2 L)
0.58 kg dark Munich (20 L)
0.23 kg crystal (60 L)
Hallertauer hops (bittering) 36.4 g of 4.3% alpha acid
16.8 g Tettnanger hops (flavor)
8.4 g Tettnanger hops (aroma)

Wyeast 2206 (Bavarian Lager), Wyeast 2308 (Munich Lager), White Labs WLP838 (Southern German Lager), or White Labs WLP920 (Old Bavarian Lager) yeast 


This beer is heavier than Vienna, replace some of the dark munich and crystal..

4650g Pilsner Malt
700g Vienna Malt
400g Light Munich Malt

Here is a style description;

"The term Vienna lager refers to a medium-bodied brew made the Vienna way, with plenty of Vienna malt and aged no longer than two months. Its OG should not exceed 1.050 and its alcohol by volume should be 4.5%, give or take 0.4%. Because of its Vienna malt content, its SRM value should be on the golden side of the amber scale, within a range of 5 to 10."

Cheers


----------



## Gerard_M (15/4/05)

Doc
Do you still have a copy of the Vienna recipe I gave you?
cheers
Gerard


----------



## Doc (15/4/05)

Gerard_M said:


> Doc
> Do you still have a copy of the Vienna recipe I gave you?
> cheers
> Gerard
> [post="54651"][/post]​



I do.
I haven't brewed it myself, but I have tasted it a few times. IMO it isn't quite there.
But here it is anyway.

Vienna 59%
Carared 17.5%
Hoepf Caramel Malt Dark ~120ebc 6%
Dark Munich 17.5%
NZ Hallertau 90 mins 16.5 ibu
NZ Pacific Hall 5 mins 1 ibu

Beers,
Doc


----------



## MAH (15/4/05)

Call me crazy but why not something as simple as 100% Vienna malt, with a single addition of hops for around 22IBUs. If you wanted it a bit darker add around 30gms of a roasted malt for a slight colour adjustment.

Couple this with something like Munich lager yeast and you'd be quite happy with the results.

Cheers
MAH


----------



## warrenlw63 (15/4/05)

MAH. That sounds so simple I'm salivating.  

Warren -


----------



## Gulf Brewery (15/4/05)

MAH said:


> Call me crazy but why not something as simple as 100% Vienna malt
> <snip>
> Cheers
> MAH
> [post="54723"][/post]​



OK, your crazy

I did a 100% vienna malt beer and it lacked something. I think you need to add 4 to 6% of a caramalt into to give it a bit more body and mouthfeel.

Cheers
Pedro


----------



## Barry (16/4/05)

Good Day
200 to 400 gms of melanoidan adds character IMHO.


----------



## Ray_Mills (16/4/05)

Hi

This style of lager is really a challange to make. You have no room for errors all through the brewing process. You need to have the balance right or you will end up having a Marzen / Oktoberfest beer. Keep the IBU's down, It should be a malty lager with a dry finish.

I made this once and i was impressed, come to think of it I will make it again but will think about mashing different.

http://www.beertools.com/html/recipe.php?view=3505

Cheers
Ray


----------



## Dunkel_Boy (16/4/05)

MAH said:


> Call me crazy but why not something as simple as 100% Vienna malt, with a single addition of hops for around 22IBUs. If you wanted it a bit darker add around 30gms of a roasted malt for a slight colour adjustment.
> 
> Couple this with something like Munich lager yeast and you'd be quite happy with the results.
> 
> ...



I always thought that too, some Pacific Halletau and 100% Hoepfner vienna... but perhaps 200-400g melanoiden would do the job better. I'm always puzzled why so many vienna recipes seem to be 15% caramunich, 60% pilsener and 25% munich, or something like that... doesn't make sense.


----------



## pint of lager (13/7/05)

My Vienna lager is an easy recipe.

50% Weyermann Vienna
50% Weyermann pilsner

mash at 66.5 with 2.5 L of water per kg grain.

og 1.050 bitter to 25 IBU with tettnanger or hallertau. 

Yeast, a good lager yeast, have made it with quite a number of yeasts and all have given good results.

Have also brewed the recipe with different manufacturers grains, but the Weyermann gave it crispness. The beer is worth brewing just to smell the aroma of the Vienna grain going through the mill.

Hops, you want really good low alpha German noble hops for bittering. You can fwh with about 30% of the bittering for smooth flavour. If you like, add some for flavour, but this beer is malt driven, and excess flavour or aroma will be marked out of style. 

Water should be soft. I use rainwater and add small amounts of calcium carbonate, calcium sulphate and calcium chloride. Also, some sodium met is added to the mash (1.5gms for 45 litre batch size)

This style of beer has the hallmarks of elegance, softness, complexity and balance. It requires your absolute best brewing techniques. Pay attention to HSA in the mash, do not oversparge and use good quality ingredients. Any harshness will shine through. 

My lagers usually stay in primary for up to four weeks at primary temperature, are then kegged or bottled, stay at fermentation temp for 2-3 weeks, then go outside in the cold for lagering as long as possible (at least 4 weeks) before consuming. My brewing methods do not have diacytel rests and the beers stay in primary for long lengths, however, just about all cold break and hot break is removed prior to fermenting and the beers stay for long lengths at primary fermenting temperature and I assume any diacytel is converted during this time. 

My first attempt was 100% Weyermann Vienna grain, and was judged as a Marzen rather than Vienna. Was a very nice drop, just marked out of style.

This is a great style to brew. It has heaps of flavour but will not scare off drinkers used to standard megaswill. Beerdrinkers that like beers with flavour will thoroughly enjoy it. It was going to be my entry into the Paddy's Brewery Challenge, but the drought had stopped me brewing.


----------



## redlegger (13/5/11)

Hi fellow brewers, I want to have a crack at this recipe and also try water additions for the first time, attached is my water report, can anyone enlighten me what additions i should be making?
Cheers!





pint of lager said:


> My Vienna lager is an easy recipe.
> 
> 50% Weyermann Vienna
> 50% Weyermann pilsner
> ...



View attachment index.pdf


----------



## argon (13/5/11)

Just plug the figures from the report into EZ Water Calculator play around with grists and water additions. Pretty easy to use and tweak till you get what you want out of the beer.


----------



## eamonnfoley (13/5/11)

If you want to mix it up a bit try a Brooklyn Lager style beer (great american pre-prohibition style vienna lager)
for 20L

~70-80% pils
~20-30% vienna
~4-5% caramunich
choc malt for colour if required
Hallertau at 60min 
30g hallertau at 10min
10g hallertau at 0min
20g cascade or centennial at whirlpool or even dry hop
about 20-25EBC
30 IBU

I also have a version with no vienna, but 5% melanoidin malt instead.


----------



## Thirsty Boy (13/5/11)

For me, that water has too much alkalinity to be ideal for a viena. Its also pretty high in chloride but doesn't actually have a lot of calcium in it & for mine could do with less sulphate. I'd be thinking about cutting it with an equal amount of with rain/distilled/RO water and then maybe adding back a little bit of calcium sulphate to bring the Ca levels back up but not have the chloride to sulphate balance completely dominated by chloride at high levels.

Better still - start with pure rainwater as suggested by POL and add back some salts to it. Personally i dont like the way sulphates interact with noble hops, so i'd just use enough calcium chloride to bring the calcuium levels up to 50 or 60ppm and maybe a pinch of magneseum sulphate just to get some Mg in in there. Carbonates have no place in beer, especially in lager beers, so i wouldn't even consider putting any cal carbonate in there and would slap it out of your hand if I caught you trying.


----------



## seemax (13/5/11)

If you want simple, try 100% Vienna and 25IBU of noble hops.

S-23 (2 packets in 23L batch) does a decent job... but ideally a wyeast variety as mentioned in previous posts.

You could use some munich / crystal / cara / choc in the recipe.. but why not try a simple version and then decide what it needs .


----------

